# Firmware: Canon has released a minor firmware update for the EOS R3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 13, 2022)

> Canon has released a minor firmware update for the Canon EOS R3.
> This firmware incorporates the following changes:
> 
> Fixed a phenomenon in which the Err70 may occur in rare cases while shooting small subjects.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Birdshooter (Oct 13, 2022)

I guess the first link is revenue click bait as it takes you to B&H and has nothing to do with the new firmware. 
The second link take you to Canon Asia and the download.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 13, 2022)

I’ll only be updating one of my R3s to the new firmware and see if they conveniently fixed the major IBIS problems both camera have since the last update. Err70 is also a problem I’ve been getting somewhat regularly (roughly once a day on long shoots).

Not sure if anyone else has the IBIS issue, but it’s on BOTH my cameras after the firmware. Using the RF 70-200 or 100-500 at longer focal length the IBIS will “walk” when you hold the shutter down. It’s always down and to the right. Best way to describe it is that the image frame starts to move down to the right as you hold down the shutter button. It then corrects itself when you release it. Happens randomly and I finally have some downtime to send one of the bodies in with the 100-500. Hopefully there will be an answer.


----------



## lucuias (Oct 14, 2022)

Wondering when canon should major release firmware update for R5C.


----------



## One More Time (Oct 14, 2022)

Think I’ll wait till the update appears on USA/European Canon support sites……. Particularly after the 1.2.0 debacle.

Update: Now available on Canon USA’s support page, Europe, UK, etc. later on today I suppose, so good to go I guess…..?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Oct 14, 2022)

LSXPhotog said:


> I’ll only be updating one of my R3s to the new firmware and see if they conveniently fixed the major IBIS problems both camera have since the last update. Err70 is also a problem I’ve been getting somewhat regularly (roughly once a day on long shoots).
> 
> Not sure if anyone else has the IBIS issue, but it’s on BOTH my cameras after the firmware. Using the RF 70-200 or 100-500 at longer focal length the IBIS will “walk” when you hold the shutter down. It’s always down and to the right. Best way to describe it is that the image frame starts to move down to the right as you hold down the shutter button. It then corrects itself when you release it. Happens randomly and I finally have some downtime to send one of the bodies in with the 100-500. Hopefully there will be an answer.


Have not seen this on my R3 with the Rf 70-200 2.8 - Will give it a shot and report back. This does sound a little like the first image twist issue that occurred on the R5 and R6.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 14, 2022)

Ramage said:


> Have not seen this on my R3 with the Rf 70-200 2.8 - Will give it a shot and report back. This does sound a little like the first image twist issue that occurred on the R5 and R6.


It's only happened on the RF 70-200 maybe 2-3 times. Granted, I use the 100-500 a lot more for much longer periods of time so I've experienced it most commonly with that lens. I also tried my friend's 100-500 and it has the same issue.


----------



## Lance vdv (Oct 22, 2022)

And still no Pre-Record


----------

